
Quantum Walks with Gremlin - espeed
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06278
======
okram
Note that Gremlin is the graph language of the Apache TinkerPop project:
[http://tinkerpop.apache.org](http://tinkerpop.apache.org).

